# Para tickets ?



## Carefreegirl (10 August 2012)

Anyone know when the next set of Para Olympic tickets go on sale ?

Just been on the official site and it just says 'soon'


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

They've been popping up quite a lot on and off, so just keep looking


----------



## teapot (10 August 2012)

They've been available for months but a lot of have sold so they're adding all the time


----------

